# Audio CD Protection



## rohanmathew (Apr 8, 2010)

I need a tutorial for protecting audio cd's from copying it with nero.Pls help


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 8, 2010)

But what about CloneCD? Nothing stops it. All protection seems to fail against it.


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 9, 2010)

I just want a protection from nero .Tron pls help


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 9, 2010)

google man the details


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 9, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> google man the details



I googled.Tried a lot of ways.But nothing worked.Pls post a step by step tutorial for audio cd protection against nero copying.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 9, 2010)

*www.dsg.cs.tcd.ie/~haahrm/copying-protected-cds/


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 9, 2010)

It isobuster.riping copyprotected cd.I need a method to copy protect an audio cd from copying.I even tried WTM.But it is also not working.Pls post a working idea you have tried,

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

No one knows how to protect an audio cd?

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------

56 views and no suggestions.


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 9, 2010)

You got two major choices Active Protection and Passive Protection.

Active Protection will cost a lot, where as some Passive Protection may come free.
Here is one which comes free. CD Manipulator 

You will have a to fiddle a bit with it.


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 9, 2010)

Tron91 said:


> You got two major choices Active Protection and Passive Protection.
> 
> Active Protection will cost a lot, where as some Passive Protection may come free.
> Here is one which comes free. CD Manipulator
> ...



Dear Tron,

I Need a tutorial in step by step.I tried cd manipulator by myself several times and failed.I tried EAL,CAP,WTM all.Pls help me with a method you have done successfully.


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 10, 2010)

98 views and no help.Are there no experts in audio protection in this forum?


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 10, 2010)

*Audio CD Copy Protection*

I need a tutorial to protect audio cd against copying by nero.I tried softwares like CAP,EAL,WTM etc.But not getting it worked.If any one had done such copy protection successfully pls help me with the step by step procedure.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 10, 2010)

Theres no point in creating multiple threads in different sections about the same thing. Ive moved your other post into this thread. If someone knows the answer they will post it in here.


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 10, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Theres no point in creating multiple threads in different sections about the same thing. Ive moved your other post into this thread. If someone knows the answer they will post it in here.



I am sorry.I am in very need of advice.So pls try find a solution.Thank you.


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 10, 2010)

No one knows how to protect a cd.


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 11, 2010)

One sureshot method i know Don't give the CD to anyone, no1 can copy then.


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 11, 2010)

What an idea sirji!!!!


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 12, 2010)

No idea of audio cd protection?any one?


----------



## hdsk.23 (Apr 13, 2010)

will tell u tomorow!!! till then wait!!


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 13, 2010)

hdsk.23 said:


> will tell u tomorow!!! till then wait!!



Atlast some one promised a hand to help.Thank You.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Apr 17, 2010)

check out this link
*www.cdmediaworld.com/hardware/cdrom/cd_utils_3.shtml

download the easy audio lock software which is hardly 800Kb and then try it.
there are more other then that software's but are paid!!


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 18, 2010)

hdsk.23 said:


> check out this link
> *www.cdmediaworld.com/hardware/cdrom/cd_utils_3.shtml
> 
> download the easy audio lock software which is hardly 800Kb and then try it.
> there are more other then that software's but are paid!!



I had tried CCD Lock.but not succeeded in preventing nero from copying the disk.I got a little success with copy killer .It delays nero's copying time by showing errors.But finally it replicate the cd.I need an expert tutoral of one who got a result in  protecting the cd from 1:1 copying and single file copying.I am not able to find any one who is interested in the field except few of you in my thread.Any way thank you for replying and pls do some research in matter.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Apr 18, 2010)

ok... then it will take some time for proper results.... i will definitely look after this!!
will be back very soon with best results possible.


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 18, 2010)

hdsk.23 said:


> ok... then it will take some time for proper results.... i will definitely look after this!!
> will be back very soon with best results possible.



Welcome to the world of Audio Copy Protection.I appreciate your interest in searching for it.We could discuss and find a solution for it.
Thank You.


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 19, 2010)

Contact www.aladdin.com, they might help you.


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 20, 2010)

motobuntu said:


> Contact www.aladdin.com, they might help you.



I know many copy protection services.But i want a method of myself to prevent 1:1 copy from nero and single file from taking out of cd.If you are interested join with us and try some methods using free tools and techniques.
Thank You for posting your opinion in the thread.


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 23, 2010)

Guys,No one interested with the subject.


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 24, 2010)

Most of are pirates. So who would really care about content protection. Ring a bell.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 24, 2010)

@rohanmathew

hmmm......nice topic.........but i dont understand abt it because as long as you can access the cd .....it can be duplicated either by directly copying or by some indirect methods..!!

so actually wat you properly want to do mate ??

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 PM ----------

ohk.......so u want the files to be in something like Read only mode and copy righted also ??

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

and moreover there are plenty of programs/ tutorials on net to remove Copy protection from a disk !!

like this :: *forum.dbpoweramp.com/showthread.php?t=10830

so i dont think we can exactly bypass this problem !

---------- Post added at 01:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

but anyway u can always check this link on *"How To Protect a CD from Copying"*


*www.howtodothings.com/computers-internet/how-to-protect-a-cd-from-copying


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you Paperheart for showing your interest in the forum.Normally most people are fedup with the topic saying its not possible.But I believe every thing is possible if we try.I dont want a complete protection.Three requirements needed given below

1.No 1:1 copying should be possible.
Solved by overburning of the data files to 800mb

2.Should not be ripped by windows media player ripping
Solved partially.Locking the skin of media player with registry editing.But cannot auto run a reg file from cd.

3.Should play in both cdplayer and computer.

not yet solved

Pls join with me in this effort.

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------

i have tried the link you send earlier of passive protection.But audio cd will not support more than 16 files.I need a cd with 40 mp3 file.So we could not use audio cd mode.We should try to look in data cd mode.There is a problem in it that if we can stop 1:1 copy from nero also we cannot stop single file copy as data is visible.Think in this logic.

Thank You.


----------



## Tron91 (Apr 25, 2010)

@rohanmatthew Audio CD's are ripped not Mp3 disks.


----------



## rohanmathew (Apr 26, 2010)

@Tron You are right.I think the target wont get success if we look to protect an audio cd mode.We have to protect the mp3 in datamode.
Thank You.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Jul 5, 2010)

Well sorry for the too late reply... i really forgot to get back to this topic..
Rohan i have seen the software well already said Secure Disc Creator v2.1
Have you tried that one??? 
and i read all the previous posts... i am unable to get ur 1:1 method. What exactly u want to say? just try to tell in simple words.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jul 5, 2010)

nothing stops cd cloning.

in my opinion you are probably looking towards audio Watermarking... is that right??

if yes you will have to develop an algo, generally by inserting hashes in the blank spaces of the header and then integrate to the shell...

this being done the OS will recog. any pirated cd and generate error msg.

nero will not copy a cd only if buffer overruns are encountered

'am not sure but look into hooking concept of the os. if the specific flag is encountered by our app (in VC++ and/or C#) and the process name matches nero then you can throw memory out of exception error. alternatively load multiple files simultaniously. this i have done and the RAM usage shoots to 98% even on C2D proccy

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 AM ----------




hdsk.23 said:


> i am unable to get ur 1:1 method. What exactly u want to say? just try to tell in simple words.



same with me. what is 1:1 ??


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 5, 2010)

Rohan ji.. have you ever seen such a CD or a DVD? I have never encountered such a thing, so have never heard of it, or tried it.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 6, 2010)

Rohan...rohan...rohan...

You are taking a step like many others towards DRM (Digital Rights Management)

So You Want To Make Your Own DRM Protected CD?

How do I add DRM protection to a audio file?

But I'll tell you that ANY copy protection CAN & WILL be broken. The simplest way, is to listen to it and record the output audio thro audacity or something.

I'll leave you with this quote:
"You CANNOT protect a cd from being copied, but you CAN try fool yourselves into thinking that you can protect a cd from being copied"

Which is what ALL DRM-enabled media companies are thinking   including Sony...UbiSoft...EA...


----------

